# Flu shots



## Josiah (Dec 25, 2014)

I don't subscribe to the anti vaccination hysteria that is extremely common on the internet and so I always get a flu shot. This year I just caught the flu (proof positive with a nasal swab diagnosis.) I went to the VA ER this morning (it's an easy drive into Cincinnati at 2 AM) because my wife was just diagnosed with pneumonia in the nursing home where she resides and I was concerned that the symptoms I was feeling might be the same thing. Nope, it was the flu and they sent me home with Tamiflu, The point I want to make is that (knock on wood) I'm really quite symptom free. No aches or pains, no intestinal symptoms, no weakness. Just an occasional unproductive cough. I give the credit for this very light case to the flu shot. Maybe the Tamiflu but I've only taken one pill so far. Anyone else had the flu this season?  Ho Ho Ho.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2014)

It's been years since I had the flu, and that was long ago when I was younger and still getting the annual flu shot.  I'm not hysterical against vaccinations, I just made the personal choice to discontinue them when I learned more about vaccinations in general, their ingredients, side-effects and their effectiveness (or lack of).  I just try to keep up a strong immune system, and have good hygiene (hand washing, etc.) seems to be working so far for me.

I'm so sorry to hear that your wife is suffering with pneumonia, I hope she can completely recover and I wish her the best. :sentimental:  I hope you get over your flu quickly also, please rest and take care of yourself. :love_heart:


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 25, 2014)

I had the flu vaccine in Nov as we were travelling abroad. Some years I don't bother to get it.


----------



## Don M. (Dec 25, 2014)

My wife had a doctor appt. in early November, and the doctor recommended that she get this years flu shot....so she did.  It wasn't 6 hours later that she was praying to the Ceramic God.  She was sicker than a dog for 3 days, and couldn't keep anything down.  It took her the better part of a week before she could begin to eat a normal meal.  Needless to say, I didn't get the shot...in fact, I think the last time I got a flu shot was at least 10 years ago.  

There have been a couple of reports on the news about this years vaccine being only marginally effective, and inducing flu in many people who got the shot...my wife can certainly attest to the latter.  Most years, these flu shots seem to be effective, but the evidence is pointing more and more to a "flaw" in this years formula.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 25, 2014)

I got a flu shot in October.  I didn't have any problems with it.  I've gotten the shot for the last ten years or so, after a really serious bout with the flu one year.  I haven't had the flu since I've been getting the shot (knock on wood).


----------



## Steve (Dec 25, 2014)

I get the flu shot each and every year since the late 1970's and NEVER had any kind of reaction to the shot.. Not even a slight swelling where it was injected.. I have never had the flu since then either..

I will definitely continue to taking the shot as long as it is available which should be forever...
Everyone living in Ontario is urged to get the shot.. It is covered by our medicare system...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 25, 2014)

Don M. said:


> My wife had a doctor appt. in early November, and the doctor recommended that she get this years flu shot....so she did.  It wasn't 6 hours later that she was praying to the Ceramic God.  She was sicker than a dog for 3 days, and couldn't keep anything down.  It took her the better part of a week before she could begin to eat a normal meal.  Needless to say, I didn't get the shot...in fact, I think the last time I got a flu shot was at least 10 years ago.
> 
> There have been a couple of reports on the news about this years vaccine being only marginally effective, and inducing flu in many people who got the shot...my wife can certainly attest to the latter.  Most years, these flu shots seem to be effective, but the evidence is pointing more and more to a "flaw" in this years formula.



I've never heard of that reaction. Probably coincidence and she had been exposed to norovirus. The flu (influenza) vaccine is to prevent the respiratory virus. Intestinal viruses are not the flu even though many use that term to refer to both, and there is no vaccine.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)

No shot in about 20 tears..No flu..Call me lucky..


----------



## Laurie (Dec 26, 2014)

Never missed it since it became available, sometimes get a mild reaction (like this year), runny nose. lassitude,  but most times not.

Haven't had flu for a good few years now.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 26, 2014)

Every doctor I've ever asked about it says it is impossible to get the flu from the shot, because the virus in the shot is dead.  They always say if you get sick right after it it is coincidental and it is like thinking you got the flu because you were wearing a black hat or something like that.


----------



## rkunsaw (Dec 26, 2014)

We always get the flu shot, but this  year the shots didn't arrive when the flu clinic was scheduled and I didn't go back to town later so for the  first time in many years we didn't get the shot.


----------



## oldman (Dec 26, 2014)

I get the high dose. Not sure what it is exactly. I guess it is like the regular flu sot only with an attitude.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2014)

Doctor told me to bend over and spread my cheeks, so I did.:wink:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Doctor told me to bend over and spread my cheeks, so I did.:wink:


.
Spread your cheeks and open your wallet!!


----------



## 911 (Dec 26, 2014)

When I graduated high school and before I had a chance to enlist, I received a draft notice to report for a physical. One of the yocals in our group did just that when he was told to bend over and spread his cheeks. The Sgt. kicked him in he butt and called him a smart a__. Needless to say, he passed.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2014)

I get flu shots. This year I also got the adult pneumonia shot. No reaction, thankfully.


----------



## Blaze Duskdreamer (Dec 26, 2014)

I take them seriously ever since a friend died of flu a few years ago.  Before that, never because the first one I got in the late '70's made me sick.  I've been reading up on them since my friend died and, well, they're improved now and carry much less risk than they did 35 years ago.  Go figure.


----------



## 911 (Dec 27, 2014)

it was "highly suggested" when I was on the force to get a flu shot, which I would have had done without the veiled threat.


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

Butterfly said:


> Every doctor I've ever asked about it says it is impossible to get the flu from the shot, because the virus in the shot is dead. They always say if you get sick right after it it is coincidental and it is like thinking you got the flu because you were wearing a black hat or something like that.


 wearing a black hat may not give you the flu but I once wore a black hat and it gave me ear-ache that lasted for 3 days. never again!
:biggrin-new:


----------



## oakapple (Dec 27, 2014)

never had a flu shot [or jab as we say here]  but maybe I should do. I have only ever had the flu twice in my entire life. Had plenty of colds of course, but many people claim to have had flu whe it's only a cold.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 28, 2014)

Ameriscot said:


> I've never heard of that reaction. Probably coincidence and she had been exposed to norovirus. The flu (influenza) vaccine is to prevent the respiratory virus. Intestinal viruses are not the flu even though many use that term to refer to both, and there is no vaccine.



Exactly... Influenza is a respiratory disease affecting the upper respiratory tract.   It is not gastrointestinal... does not cause diarhea or vomiting.  This is a common misconception.   A common term for gastroenteritis is the Stomach Flu... it's not the flu..  it's gastroenteritis.. the Noro virus is a common cause, and there are no vaccines..

I get the flu vaccine every year.   I have to in order to be allowed to work.. but would anyway.   I have never had a reaction more than a scratchy throat for a day.  IMO that is a sign that my immune system is working to develop antibodies... Some years I don't even get that.   IMO.. this means I already have sufficient immunity to that years strain.   I have never had the flu by the way, but know folks who have..   They don't recommend it.  

I also have had the pneumonia vaccine AND the Shingles vaccine.   As we age, our immune system needs a booster shot.


----------



## WhatInThe (Feb 8, 2015)

In the US this years flu shot 23% effective. In Europe 3% effective.

http://health.nbcnews.com/_news/2015/02/05/29224655-flu-vaccine-doesnt-work-in-europe-either?d=1

More effort needs to be spent on treatments and/or a universal vaccine. Or ways to improve the body's own immune system to fight disease. This year's flu shot wound up being a miss. If they don't get the strain right in the vaccine it's a waste.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 9, 2015)

WhatInThe said:


> In the US this years flu shot 23% effective. In Europe 3% effective.
> 
> http://health.nbcnews.com/_news/2015/02/05/29224655-flu-vaccine-doesnt-work-in-europe-either?d=1
> 
> More effort needs to be spent on treatments and/or a universal vaccine. Or ways to improve the body's own immune system to fight disease. This year's flu shot wound up being a miss. If they don't get the strain right in the vaccine it's a waste.



Yes, I got the 3℅ effective one. Don't know if I've had two colds or flu. Beginning to think flu.


----------

